# 190 Foot Cross in West Texas



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

I saw this on another website. An awesome feat.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

This is an interesting link about a 190 foot cross built in West Texas:

http://www.crossministries.net/


----------

